# Big Jim's Osceola



## BigJim Bow (Mar 23, 2011)

I was fortunate enough to be in vited down to Apopka Florida for a Osceola turkey hunt and couldn't pass it up.  Yes, what a morning. My friend set out a blind and 3 decoys. As I was trying to show him how to use the video camera, the birds came in not leaving enought time to video. This gobler closed the distance from about 75+ yards and walked straight to us. At about 8 yards, he turned around revealing his back and I sent a BigJim through his back. I thought that I had spined him because he hit the dirt and went to flopping around. In a couple of seconds, he jumped up and ran out to about 30 yards. I nocked another arrow and prepared for a follow up shot. I could see my arrow protruding about a foot out of his chest. Before I could shoot again,  he ran another 30 yards and went to flopping again. He than ran behind a brush pile and died out of site. All in all, it took about 1 minute, but probably much less time than that.

While waiting in order to give him time to die, my friend called up two jakes. I could have taken one of them also if I was so inclined, but I was not interested in the young bird even if it was legal to take two in a day. All in all a great time but over rather quick.
BigJim


----------



## Necedah (Mar 23, 2011)

WOW! That's impressive.
I don't understand how that turkey ever got back up with a hole in him like that. 

Congratulations Jim,   

Dave


----------



## BigJim Bow (Mar 23, 2011)

I know! I couldn't figure out what was going on and thought the worst. Of course it seemed like he was un hurt and it was taking for ever, but not so. 
Jim


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 23, 2011)

Way to go LargeJames.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Mar 23, 2011)

By the way, he had three beards. The big one was 9"s and the two small ones only had a few hairs each. Dropped off at the taxidermist and going to be mounted with an arrow through him.

thanks, bigjim


----------



## weekender (Mar 23, 2011)

awesome hunt and bird, CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice going there Big Jim. Which bow were you using? Mike


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Awsome job Jim!


----------



## BigJim Bow (Mar 23, 2011)

I was using my 56" Thunder Child. 80lbs shooting a 780g gold tip 7595 with 400g up front. Might not have been enough poundage for turkey, but I took a chance 

Bigjim


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Way to go! Nice shooting.


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 24, 2011)

Great job Jim!


----------



## Al33 (Mar 24, 2011)

Congratulations Jim. Man, seeing this sure isn't helping my patience waiting on Saturday morning to get here.
I'm not so sure you killed him with an arrow or a spear shot from your bow.

Nice tom! Looks like he has some nice spurs too.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 24, 2011)

How awesome was that!!! congrates Jim!!!! Those are fine pictures of you and that gobbler!!!! You look down right sweet right thar!!!!


----------



## belle&bows (Mar 24, 2011)

WTG Jim...great pics and a BIG OL HOLE in that bird!!


----------



## Jayin J (Mar 24, 2011)

Great Hunt Jim, I know you were excited.  That Tom did not stand a chance.  That mount aught to be awesome too.


----------



## Tikki (Mar 24, 2011)

Awesome bird!!!
Way to Go Jim!


----------



## Big Rick (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Big Jim.


----------



## RogerB (Mar 24, 2011)

BigJim Bow said:


> I was using my 56" Thunder Child. 80lbs shooting a 780g gold tip 7595 with 400g up front. Might not have been enough poundage for turkey, but I took a chance
> 
> Bigjim



Since you didn't get a complete pass through, you must have been right on the edge. LOL
Good job!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 24, 2011)

Awesome man, congratulations!
You called that one right.

How did that go-cart you rented for this trip work out?

Seriously, that is a fine kill, with any legal weapon.
Even more cool, using traditional gear. Good job!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Mar 24, 2011)

Congratulations on a fine Osceola!


----------



## NavyDave (Mar 24, 2011)

Great Job!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 24, 2011)

RogerB said:


> Since you didn't get a complete pass through, you must have been right on the edge. LOL
> Good job!!



Yep


----------



## bownarrow (Mar 24, 2011)

Sweeet ! 

Yes, definitely need to use the 90#er next time


----------



## BDAdams (Mar 24, 2011)

> I was using my 56" Thunder Child. 80lbs shooting a 780g gold tip 7595 with 400g up front. Might not have been enough poundage for turkey, but I took a chance
> 
> Bigjim



Heck I just found it hard to believe he was shooting a TC, I know how ya feel about those short bows Jim. 

When you're tired of it let me know I might be interested.


----------



## ignition07 (Mar 24, 2011)

Way to go Big Jim!


----------



## coaster500 (Mar 24, 2011)

Way to start 2011 Jim!!!

Great job!!!

Big Jim Successful Hunters

http://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c210/coaster500/Big Jims successful hunters/?albumview=slideshow


http://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c210/coaster500/Big Jims successful hunters/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## missalot (Mar 24, 2011)

way to go jim! from the looks of the grounds behind you i bet that was a very nice place,looks like "smoke on the water"


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 24, 2011)

How big a fellow are you?lol That's got to put a strain on that little bow. Must be built right. Mike


----------



## BkBigkid (Mar 24, 2011)

Congrats Jim, 

Might need to up the poundage 10 pounds to get the pass through...lol


----------



## BigJim Bow (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes, it is a nice place. they keep the grounds next to the creek cleaned up for fishing. To my knowledge, the turkeys never used the lawn chairs.

Bigjim


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 24, 2011)

Congrats Jim, thats awesome!!!


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 24, 2011)

nice bird James....


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 24, 2011)

way to go Jim! Those ponds look really good!


----------

